# Do I use a routine postpartum V code or very young maternal age code



## leilani (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi,
I am working a postpartum visit. There are no complications, but the pt is 15 years old. Do I use the routine V24.2 code or the 659.81(delivered).We are having this discussion in our office and it appears the majority votes on 659.81, because this is the way they have alway coded it. I feel these are just labor and delivery. Anyone had this scenario? Any thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## Beany011178 (Nov 26, 2008)

I would not use the 659.81, I agree that is not correct.  I would use v24.2.


----------



## leilani (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks. Anyone else have any input? I need to show this to upper management so this is never coded this way again. Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hmmm*

This is *NOT *my area of expertise, but ...

I'm wondering why you would feel that 659.81 is wrong?  This IS a very young mother. I would think that management of such a patient is not exactly routine (But I could be wrong).  The code certainly describes the situation. 

Just thinking out loud.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## leilani (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, that is the discussion. However these codes are for labor and delivery as the code reads intervention related to "labor and delivery." I feel ICD-9 is excluding the use of the fifth digit "postpartum" for a reason (0,1,3 5th digits allowed). In addition, this is a "rountine" visit for a young mother. The fifth digit states "delivered." There is no risk during a post-partum routine visit or residuals from delivery. Please more input from someone who codes this scenario..Please!


----------



## Tammy Hughes (Nov 26, 2008)

You should code with the V24.2 for the post partum f/u . The 659.81 would be used when you billed the global for the delivery.  Just my input...
Tammy , CPC  OB/GYN Practice


----------



## aguelfi (Dec 1, 2008)

I only use V24.2 unless there is a problem even w/ this age.


----------

